

Tiny Words - my spare time (for 2 months) iOS game project - gjritter
http://tinywords.info

======
agent86
I used code ANNH76FF7NPP.

The game is pretty cool! It took me a few turns to get into a groove, but
eventually I got into the "zone" and things picked up for me.

A few things I noticed and figured I would toss out there for you.

* There isn't any background music. Seems like there should be, but at the same time, I could understand why you might not want any. Players choice maybe?

* The sounds are kind of quiet, and it make a noise when I move but now when the piece drops. Maybe like a little "click" when a piece drops into place?

* I have a physical Scrabble branded game that is similar, but one cool thing it does that your app does not do is allow smaller words. So I can use up to the maximum number of tiles - and score more points - or I can use less tiles but still get something. That might be too much of a change in gameplay here though.

* Sometimes you just get stuck on some letters - you get locked in and just freeze up - maybe shake to jumble the letters in a different order?

* I don't participate on Facebook or Twitter, but maybe you'd get some mileage out of integration with those services for new personal high score posts or the such?

All in all, pretty good. I hope you had as good experience making it as I did
playing it.

------
richardofyork
Lovely graphic and sweet little game there, Mate. I will give it a spin. Have
you done all the promo stuff yet? Try to get the games blogs to review your
app and post your app to as many app review sites as possible. We developed an
app and we waited until the app was released before we started pitching it to
the media for coverage. We learned that it is best to start the process before
your app launches.

But it is never too late, you will have to spend much time over the next weeks
working hard to get people to download your app. Being covered by one of the
tech blogs or game blogs will be awesome for your game.

------
gjritter
I started developing in mid-April and released on July 1st. Most of the
development was completed in about two weeks of evenings/weekend spare time;
the rest of the time was spent tweaking and fiddling with graphics and sounds.

To motivate myself to complete it, I created the app record in iTunes Connect
before I started working on the project. This gave me 90 days before Apple
would take the name away. I plan on using this trick in the future when
working on small apps.

Here are a few promo codes:

PJJLMMXX976L RKHAR9KXR3YM L7TY7LMXYJHF ANNH76FF7NPP 4TF63T9F49WR

Let me know what you think!

